# It's official, Lyft has successfully drawn in every cheapskate in the country.



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

With prices so low plus discounts, everyone who should be riding a bus, nay... WALKING or biking is now ordering Lyft, forget a tip or expect a pittance.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

You'll avoid most of those cheapskates by not picking up Shared/Sharted rides.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> You'll avoid most of those cheapskates by not picking up Shared/Sharted rides.


Even normal Lyft or higher tiers, the tipping (if any) is way bellow Uber's


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The Entomologist said:


> Even normal Lyft or higher tiers, the tipping (if any) is way bellow Uber's


That depends on your area. I think Lyft riders are great tippers compared to Uber for the most part.

But like you said, rideshare has made people cheap. It's a race to the bottom.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> That depends on your area. I think Lyft riders are great tippers compared to Uber for the most part.
> 
> But like you said, rideshare has made people cheap. It's a race to the bottom.


Well, that's your opinion and we can all have different experiences (whether true or not), bottom line is: cheap riders aren't looking to tip, they are looking to save money or not walk/take the bus.

Perhaps your experience is based on old lyft riders who picked the app because it was more driver friendly and was allowed to tip, therefore they tip but the clients they are getting now are just looking to save money (or are cheapskates, like that rich bastard I dropped 50 miles away and left me 5 dollars).


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I make decent tips, but I am realistic about it. IMHO, when I take a rideshare and I'm just going out to dinner, there's not gonna be a tip involved unless I ask the driver to do something that does not involve just driving me from one place to another. I expect similar behavior from my passengers.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> I make decent tips, but I am realistic about it. IMHO, when I take a rideshare and I'm just going out to dinner, there's not gonna be a tip involved unless I ask the driver to do something that does not involve just driving me from one place to another. I expect similar behavior from my passengers.


Even though as a driver and a passenger you know these are 1970s cab rates and do not actually cover the true expense to maintain the service in 2019...you don't tip unless something special happens?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

The Entomologist said:


> Even normal Lyft or higher tiers, the tipping (if any) is way bellow Uber's


I know I say this a lot, but your experience =/= everyone's experience. For me personally, i get tipped by over half of my Lyft rides and they usually make up 30% of my earnings.

Either your area sucks, or you are doing it wrong. I highly doubt it is that a mass amount of tightwads all moved to Lyft so they could be cheap together.


----------



## UbrbU (Feb 6, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> (or are cheapskates, like that rich bastard I dropped 50 miles away and left me 5 dollars).


So, a 50 mile trip and $5 tip is not good enough for you? Why do you think the pax is cheap? They paid for 50 freaking miless and left you a tip.
Who is the "Cheap Bastard" here? It is THEIR money not YOURS.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Who is picking up the pool rides on busy Saturday's? Take a minute and boom a non-pool ride pop's up.


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm glad that my market does not have Shared or Pool rides! But on an average day, I maybe get 1 or 2 tips and I always get 5 rating. Go figure.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Even though as a driver and a passenger you know these are 1970s cab rates and do not actually cover the true expense to maintain the service in 2019...you don't tip unless something special happens?


That's right. I believe that I provide a service driving where I know how much I'm going to make for the ride. The passenger knows how much they are going to pay. If neither party does not like those terms, they can always opt out. So, no, for a basic ride, I don't expect a tip.

Think about it this way. You go to a carry-out sandwich shop to order a sandwich. You know how much that sandwich is going to be. The person making the sandwich knows this, and knows how much they are getting paid to make that sandwich. If they don't like that, they don't have to make the sandwich. I generally know that the person is at least getting paid to make the sandwich, and barring any special requests, why would I tip for that?

I wonder, do you tip your car salesman too?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> That's right. I believe that I provide a service driving where I know how much I'm going to make for the ride. The passenger knows how much they are going to pay. If neither party does not like those terms, they can always opt out. So, no, for a basic ride, I don't expect a tip.
> 
> Think about it this way. You go to a carry-out sandwich shop to order a sandwich. You know how much that sandwich is going to be. The person making the sandwich knows this, and knows how much they are getting paid to make that sandwich. If they don't like that, they don't have to make the sandwich. I generally know that the person is at least getting paid to make the sandwich, and barring any special requests, why would I tip for that?
> 
> I wonder, do you tip your car salesman too?


I tip waiters and waitstaff because they make 2 dollars an hr, do you feel rideshare rates cover expenses as a driver?

Those business you mentioned have costed things out to make a profit and to cover the wages and additional expenses including benefits for the employees. So no, I don't tip what has already been factored in as fair.

I wonder how confident you would feel about true expenses talking with a master mechanic on this subject.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

When human service people do their jobs well, I thank them for their personalized service and catering to me.
I tip all my rideshare drivers $5. I tip the pizza guy $5.
No I can’t afford it but to me it’s fair.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I find most Lyft riders puts a tip in the app, not so much for Uber


----------



## Bigtimeboo (Dec 23, 2018)

People should tip. You tip at a restaurant. Many people even tip a buck for opening an overpriced beer at a bar. The money we make just off rides is not enough so we rely on tips. I have a 4.93 rating and get less than 10% of my money from tips. Some weeks I get less than 5%. I am shocked at anyone claiming to make 20-30 percent from tips.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> I tip waiters and waitstaff because they make 2 dollars an hr, do you feel rideshare rates cover expenses as a driver?
> 
> Those business you mentioned have costed things out to make a profit and to cover the wages and additional expenses including benefits for the employees. So no, I don't tip what has already been factored in as fair.
> 
> I wonder how confident you would feel about true expenses talking with a master mechanic on this subject.


I generally don't think about a business owner and if he or she is making enough to cover expenses. That is their job to make sure that expenses are covered or go out of business if he or she cannot control expenses enough to turn a profit in the given economy.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I generally don't think about a business owner and if he or she is making enough to cover expenses. That is their job to make sure that expenses are covered or go out of business if he or she cannot control expenses enough to turn a profit in the given economy.


I only care if people are taken care of fairly if I am serviced, if people are getting a set wage at least they can budget and can make ends meet accordingly or spend that time looking for other work, if you are a waiter or a Uber lyft driver, tips are paramount to survival because the pay each gets is "not"enough to get by. U/L is deceptive into having people think they make money, when really the costs are astronomical that nobody wants to talk about due to "true"car maintenance, and that is if you factor replacemet of every car part on top of general depreciation for every mile driven right off the top.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> I only care if people are taken care of fairly if I am serviced, if people are getting a set wage at least they can budget and can make ends meet accordingly or spend that time looking for other work, if you are a waiter or a Uber lyft driver, tips are paramount to survival because the pay each gets is "not"enough to get by. U/L is deceptive into having people think they make money, when really the costs are astronomical that nobody wants to talk about due to "true"car maintenance, and that is if you factor replacemet of every car part on top of general depreciation for every mile driven right off the top.


Any business owner has an inconsistent income depending on how business goes. Again I am not concerned with theirs or anyones income if it is not enough for them then it is their responsibility to do something about it by getting more training another job cutting expenses etc. Tipping is by definition voluntary and with respect to Uber is not all that common enough for anyone to count on to pay the bills.


----------



## Bigtimeboo (Dec 23, 2018)

Lack of tips and reduced rates only make drivers more bitter and I’m sure have made drivers resort to various methods to screw passengers and get extra pay.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Bigtimeboo said:


> People should tip. You tip at a restaurant. Many people even tip a buck for opening an overpriced beer at a bar. The money we make just off rides is not enough so we rely on tips. I have a 4.93 rating and get less than 10% of my money from tips. Some weeks I get less than 5%. I am shocked at anyone claiming to make 20-30 percent from tips.


Do you talk with your passengers? When you talk, do you just make lame small talk, or do you have a conversation?

I routinely get tipped by over 50% of my riders and earn about 30% of my income via tips. I attain this by having conversations and joking around with riders.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Any business owner has an inconsistent income depending on how business goes. Again I am not concerned with theirs or anyones income if it is not enough for them then it is their responsibility to do something about it by getting more training another job cutting expenses etc. Tipping is by definition voluntary and with respect to Uber is not all that common enough for anyone to count on to pay the bills.


Im not sure where you get the idea that I care if a business owner is making money, I was simply pointing out that it "works"to be costed out for a worker to get a set wage with no depreciation of an asset


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Bigtimeboo said:


> Lack of tips and reduced rates only make drivers more bitter and I'm sure have made drivers resort to various methods to screw passengers and get extra pay.


That is up to the individual companies that the ride share drivers contract with. Do they put up with driver scams at the expense of paying customers or do they deactivate problem drivers. At least in the larger markets there is more than enough supply of drivers for the companies to be picky and selective and only offer contracts to those who perform best.



Jay Dean said:


> Im not sure where you get the idea that I care if a business owner is making money, I was simply pointing out that it "works"to be costed out for a worker to get a set wage with no depreciation of an asset


A driver that contracts with Lyft for example is a business owner.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is up to the individual companies that the ride share drivers contract with. Do they put up with driver scams at the expense of paying customers or do they deactivate problem drivers. At least in the larger markets there is more than enough supply of drivers for the companies to be picky and selective and only offer contracts to those who perform best.
> 
> 
> A driver that contracts with Lyft for example is a business owner.


To me that is the biggest lie U/L have people believe, you don't run a business, you use a app on their terms and get screwed royally with no say in how things are done


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> To me that is the biggest lie U/L have people believe, you don't run a business, you use a app on their terms and get screwed royally with no say in how things are done


It is not a lie at all. Look at your taxes that you file at the end of the year are you lying to the federal government and saying that you are a business owner?


----------



## Bigtimeboo (Dec 23, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is up to the individual companies that the ride share drivers contract with. Do they put up with driver scams at the expense of paying customers or do they deactivate problem drivers. At least in the larger markets there is more than enough supply of drivers for the companies to be picky and selective and only offer contracts to those who perform best.
> 
> 
> A driver that contracts with Lyft for example is a business owner.


Lyft or Uber want as many drivers on the road as possible.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is not a lie at all. Look at your taxes that you file at the end of the year are you lying to the federal government and saying that you are a business owner?


You mean the tax deductions labeled as a business owner which is no different then welfare, I know it's hard to believe that there is no such thing as free money, somebody is actually paying those deductions believe it or not. Trust me driving U/L is no business it is a government handout paid by people with real jobs


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Bigtimeboo said:


> Lyft or Uber want as many drivers on the road as possible.


That is a decision that they have to make and live with the rep hit that they take when they allow drivers who do not live up to brand expectations.



Jay Dean said:


> You mean the tax deductions labeled as a business owner which is no different then welfare, I know it's hard to believe that there is no such thing as free money, somebody is actually paying those deductions believe it or not. Trust me driving U/L is no business it is a government handout paid by people with real jobs


What are you even talking about the government is not paying you anything they are just not taking as much money as they could from you. Unless you are getting some form EITC or something.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is a decision that they have to make and live with the rep hit that they take when they allow drivers who do not live up to brand expectations.
> 
> 
> What are you even talking about the government is not paying you anything they are just not taking as much money as they could from you. Unless you are getting some form EITC or something.


So you claim no deductions and only pay on top of wages not able to sustain your "business"? You would be the first fool to do so, no offense, you must have some strange money super powers outside of u/l wages


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> So you claim no deductions and only pay on top of wages not able to sustain your "business"? You would be the first fool to do so, no offense, you must have some strange money super powers outside of u/l wages


Did not say I claim no deductions. I run a business and am only taxed on the net income. The government is not giving me anything by saying here I will take $1000 from you instead of $5000. I am still giving them $1000 and the $5000 was never theirs.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Did not say I claim no deductions. I run a business and am only taxed on the net income. The government is not giving me anything by saying here I will take $1000 from you instead of $5000. I am still giving them $1000 and the $5000 was never theirs.


Lol any way it makes you feel better than seeing it as free money for your "business"


----------



## Bigtimeboo (Dec 23, 2018)

Always amazed at the posts that seem to be anti-driver or take the attitude that drivers should be fine getter shitted on or else find something else as if it’s that easy


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Lol any way it makes you feel better than seeing it as free money for your "business"


I am quite comfortable seeing the world as it actually is.



Bigtimeboo said:


> Always amazed at the posts that seem to be anti-driver or take the attitude that drivers should be fine getter shitted on or else find something else as if it's that easy


Nobody said it is easy, one does have to work for what they get in life. If someone is looking for easy they will almost always find undesirable jobs.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am quite comfortable seeing the world as it actually is.
> 
> 
> Nobody said it is easy, one does have to work for what they get in life. If someone is looking for easy they will almost always find undesirable jobs.


As a business owner why would you charge so less? And does it feel weird having the government pay for your business from other people's tax dollars?

That is of course if you also believe roads are paid for from the sky and only you shouldn't pay taxes because it wasn't actually the governments right to take from "you" or "tax" from you, but from everyone else it's fine. In fact you get a handout back lol. Strange business you got there if that is the world as you see it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> As a business owner why would you charge so less? And does it feel weird having the government pay for your business from other people's tax dollars?


There is much competition out there. The market sets the prices not I. If I had customers willing and able to pay more I would charge them more.

Your second question is false other peoples tax dollars are not paying for my business. You could explain what you mean by that but my guess is that you will not because you can not. The government sets their taxes at what they set them and I pay them what they have said is due. I always end up sending a check to the government, I do not receive one from the government. They have their money coming in and it is up to them to live within their means, I can only do so much, I can not control their spending after all.



Jay Dean said:


> That is of course if you also believe roads are paid for from the sky and only you shouldn't pay taxes because it wasn't actually the governments right to take from "you" or "tax" from you, but from everyone else it's fine. In fact you get a handout back lol. Strange business you got there if that is the world as you see it.


As I said they are the ones that set the tax rates and I pay them it is up to them to stay within their budget. My taxes go to those roads just like anyones does.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> There is much competition out there. The market sets the prices not I. If I had customers willing and able to pay more I would charge them more.
> 
> Your second question is false other peoples tax dollars are not paying for my business. You could explain what you mean by that but my guess is that you will not because you can not. The government sets their taxes at what they set them and I pay them what they have said is due. I always end up sending a check to the government, I do not receive one from the government. They have their money coming in and it is up to them to live within their means, I can only do so much, I can not control their spending after all.
> 
> ...


Business owners should be paying taxes but you get money back, which is not money you are supposed to get back because that is not how business is now is it? Why should your so called business get money back while other business do not?. Pretty simple, your "business" is supported by other people's money because it is not really a business lol it is a handout. Explained this enough times but I will let you on with your delusional idea you are running a business with just about zero say in how it is ran (pat pat) which is why it is not a "business" and you are not a "business" owner, you are a dude that drives his car by an app that under charges and the people that pay taxes have to fork over for this entire scam ran by U/L at the end of the year. Congratulations on your business achievement.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Business owners should be paying taxes but you get money back.


Let me stop you right there I do not get money back I send in a check each year they do not send me a check.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Let me stop you right there I do not get money back I send in a check each year they do not send me a check.


You said you claim deductions for your business, that is money you are taking away from your failed business paid for by other people, so regardless if you pay in, you are still getting free money from your failed business which is a burden to all tax payers. Which is still a handout, and you have to be the first Uber driver I have heard that pays in lol what below min wage paying job does anyone pay in?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> You said you claim deductions for your business, that is money you are taking away from your failed business paid for by other people, so regardless if you pay in, you are still getting free money from your failed business which is a burden to all tax payers. Which is still a handout, and you have to be the first Uber driver I have heard that pays in lol what below min wage paying job does anyone pay in?


Lol every business is taxed on net profit, not on gross receipts, ride share is not unique in any way in that regard. That is just how the government taxes businesses.

If I am sending money to the government in the form of taxes on actual profit... than it is not a failed business but a profitable business.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Lol every business is taxed on net profit, not on gross receipts, ride share is not unique in any way in that regard. That is just how the government taxes businesses.
> 
> If I am sending money to the government in the form of taxes on actual profit... than it is not a failed business but a profitable business.


If you were making a profit the government would not allow you to deduct expenses as a small business from other peoples tax dollars. So you are still scamming, by using tax dollars to support your business while making a profit. Good job.

Any way you slice it, you are still using other peoples money lol in a "business" you have no real control over. It is a handout, polish the turd any way you want.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> If you were making a profit the government would not allow you to deduct expenses as a small business, so you are basically committing fraud by using tax dollars to support your business while making a profit. Good job.


I suggest you go back and consult your accountant every business pays taxes on net profits.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I suggest you go back and consult your accountant every business pays taxes on net profits.


Imagine, if every business got money back, there would be no anything, except for you because your business makes a profit out of money that is not yours to begin with lol


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Imagine, if every business got money back, there would be no anything, except for you because your business makes a profit out of money that is not yours to begin with lol


I don't get money back, I pay money in. This is fun. If you have a problem with how the government has chosen to set up the tax system for businesses than take it up with them that is not my concern.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't get money back, I pay money in. This is fun. If you have a problem with how the government has chosen to set up the tax system for businesses than take it up with them that is not my concern.


I guess it is fun for some people to use other peoples money for deductions and yes by doing so you get money back because it is deducted in what you SHOULD pay. It is still just welfare, and no you are not actually making a profit, you are using government money to stay afloat, your just another Uber driver that has no control in how things are and is a burden to all tax payers lol. BTW how could you be so bad at deductions (that you yourself say you do) that you have to pay money in? If you don't mind me asking, how much are you paying in even though you deduct from other peoples tax money for your failed business? If you were making a profit, you wouldn't need to use other peoples tax money now would you?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> I guess it is fun for some people to use other peoples money for deductions and yes by doing so you get money back because it is deducted in what you SHOULD pay. It is still just welfare, and no you are not actually making a profit, you are using government money to stay afloat, your just another Uber driver that has no control in how things are and is a burden to all tax payers lol. BTW how could you be so bad at deductions (that you yourself say you do) that you have to pay money in? If you don't mind me asking, how much are you paying in even though you deduct from other peoples tax money for your failed business? If you were making a profit, you wouldn't need to use other peoples tax money now would you?


You'r very funny guy. Look the government determines what I SHOULD pay not you or anyone else. While you may feel that I should pay more that is not actually a fact just your opinion. I pay the government what they say I owe... guess what everything over that amount is my money not the governments or yours for that matter.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> You'r very funny guy. Look the government determines what I SHOULD pay not you or anyone else. While you may feel that I should pay more that is not actually a fact just your opinion. I pay the government what they say I owe... guess what everything over that amount is my money not the governments or yours for that matter.


So who pays for the deductions you claim? Even though you (say) are making a profit? Its a handout paid for by the tax payers...it's welfare for failed businesses, if not, then is it really right to use that when it could go to a good cause, considering you are "profiting"? Why if making a profit would you make deductions, doesn't that make you feel kinda bad using tax money for your gain if you are already profiting?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> So who pays for the deductions you claim? Even though you (say) you are making a profit?


Taxes are based on net profit, this is not hard and is nothing unique to ride share. It sounds like you really need to talk to an accountant.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Taxes are based on net profit, this is not hard and is nothing unique to ride share. It sounds like you really need to talk to an accountant.


All I am hearing is you using tax money on top of making a profit lol, don't need an accountant to explain that to me and however else you bury it in paperwork to hopefully not get audited while making a profit of tax dollars.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> All I am hearing is you using tax money on top of making a profit lol, don't need an accountant to explain that to me and however else you bury it in paperwork to hopefully not get audited while making a profit of tax dollars.


Than you are hearing wrong it is simple as that.

Tell me why do you feel entitled to money that is not yours. You seem to feel that I should be paying more than the government requires. You know you can make a voluntary contribution any time you wish.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Than you are hearing wrong it is simple as that.


What do you feel the deductions you claim mean to you? Are they what is "needed" since you are making a profit without the need of deductions? Or are you simply just the kind of guy that likes to take tax dollars away from others that need it because you "can" off the top?

I have to go but would love to hear more about this another time! Thanks for chat.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> What do you feel the deductions you claim mean to you? Are they what is "needed" since you are making a profit on top of using tax dollar deductions? Or are you simply just the kind of guy that likes to take tax dollars away from others that need it because you "can"?


It does not matter if they are needed deductions or not needed they are the deductions that are in place for every business and the government allows. I don't care what others need, they can work for their money just like everyone else.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> It does not matter if they are needed deductions or not needed they are the deductions that are in place for every business and the government allows. I don't care what others need, they can work for their money just like everyone else.


Or Since profiting, you can just take tax dollars in deductions because you can LOL, again, using other peoples money when you don't need it to me is no different than stealing, but I have different ethics then you, clearly.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> That depends on your area. I think Lyft riders are great tippers compared to Uber for the most part.
> 
> But like you said, rideshare has made people cheap. It's a race to the bottom.


--------------------------
I disagree with both of you. People are cheap, whether they have $100 in their pocket or $3.00. When people request a ride, the app shows them the pricing. Shared rides are the lowest priced and they normally will choose the lowest price. Just human nature.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Or Since profiting, you can just take tax dollars in deductions because you can LOL, again, using other peoples money when you don't need it to me is no different than stealing, but I have different ethics then you, clearly.


Clearly you do, I do not subscribe to socialist ideals.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Clearly you do, I do not subscribe to socialist ideals.


I also don't profit off of welfare for drivers that need it.That money is used for real reasons, not so you can pad your wallet on top of profits. Again, just because your a capitalist, doesn't mean you need to get your capital from tax dollars needed for real people.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> I also don't profit off of welfare for drivers that need it.That money is used for real reasons, not so you can pad your wallet on top of profits. Again, just because your a capitalist, doesn't mean you need to get your capital from tax dollars needed for real people.


They can change the tax code anytime they want and I will evaluate those changes and decide what makes sense for me going forward.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> That's right. I believe that I provide a service driving where I know how much I'm going to make for the ride. The passenger knows how much they are going to pay. If neither party does not like those terms, they can always opt out. So, no, for a basic ride, I don't expect a tip.
> 
> Think about it this way. You go to a carry-out sandwich shop to order a sandwich. You know how much that sandwich is going to be. The person making the sandwich knows this, and knows how much they are getting paid to make that sandwich. If they don't like that, they don't have to make the sandwich. I generally know that the person is at least getting paid to make the sandwich, and barring any special requests, why would I tip for that?
> 
> I wonder, do you tip your car salesman too?


Argument is lacking in many ways.

If you go out to eat and you tip a waiter it is based on the idea that they gave service and the fact they are making much less than minimum wage. Most, according to data including the IRS, Uber drivers do not make minimum wage.

Tip a car salesman? Last I looked a car salesman was paid at least minimum wage plus commission. They also don't have to pay for the upkeep of the cars eh? They likely don't have to buy their own health insurance. They likely don't have to pay EMPLOYEE AND EMPLOYER TAXES which eats into the already below minimum wage income Uber drivers get. if you cannot tip then don't take the service. You can take the bus, which then you don't have to tip them because bus drivers tend to make above legal minimum wage and don't have to pay for the upkeep up the bus and don't have to pay employer taxes and don't have to pay for the gas in the bus and they don't have to pay for their own healthcare.

Next time you compare any other service profession to Uber driving you need to look at it more comprehensively and not have blinders on in your analysis.

Again, if you don't want to tip then don't take an Uber/Lyft. If you don't want to tip a waiter/waitress at a restaurant stay home and eat. There are things called social contracts and one of them is that you should tip for services especially when you know that in the end the Uber/Lyft driver IS making less than minimum wage....much less (and the IRS will back this statement up)


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> Again, if you don't want to tip then don't take an Uber/Lyft. If you don't want to tip a waiter/waitress at a restaurant stay home and eat. There are things called social contracts and one of them is that you should tip for services especially when you know that in the end the Uber/Lyft driver IS making less than minimum wage....much less (and the IRS will back this statement up)


How much a person is making is their business and not mine. If they are not making enough in their job than get another job or two or three jobs.

Social contracts are worthless. We live in a nation based on laws that are written out in explicit detail.

As far as tipping, if an extra amount is required than include it in the price that is advertised because I have no intention of paying one cent more than I am legally required to pay.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The Entomologist said:


> Well, that's your opinion and we can all have different experiences (whether true or not), bottom line is: cheap riders aren't looking to tip, they are looking to save money or not walk/take the bus.
> 
> Perhaps your experience is based on old lyft riders who picked the app because it was more driver friendly and was allowed to tip, therefore they tip but the clients they are getting now are just looking to save money (or are cheapskates, like that rich bastard I dropped 50 miles away and left me 5 dollars).


I think that's true. We didn't have Lyft in Houston but when they came back almost all the customers were from somewhere else and had the app already. Most tipped. Now all the folks already here who used uber and accepted the "tip included" BS don't tip with Lyft either. Plus the new pax who are told by the old ones "no need to tip."


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> I tip waiters and waitstaff because they make 2 dollars an hr, do you feel rideshare rates cover expenses as a driver?
> 
> Those business you mentioned have costed things out to make a profit and to cover the wages and additional expenses including benefits for the employees. So no, I don't tip what has already been factored in as fair.
> 
> I wonder how confident you would feel about true expenses talking with a master mechanic on this subject.


Not in my town. Wait people make $11.25 an hour with virtually no expenses. But I always figure tips are bonus. My complaint is not tipping, it is the overall low cheapness of Lyft in paying drivers. Even Uber pays provides more rides and pays more surge. Lyft is like the cheap date who flirts with you and then runs out and leaves you with the bill.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Nerka said:


> Not in my town. Wait people make $11.25 an hour with virtually no expenses. But I always figure tips are bonus. My complaint is not tipping, it is the overall low cheapness of Lyft in paying drivers. Even Uber pays provides more rides and pays more surge. Lyft is like the cheap date who flirts with you and then runs out and leaves you with the bill.


Where I live in Austin, only the hot women and ultra cool dudes use lyft and the complete cheap bastards use Uber, but I am in a city that makes zero sense to the rest of the country lol or even rest of Texas for that matter.

My tips have been down on Lyft lately but it's been winter, but in general, I get tipped almost every ride on lyft, hardly ever on Uber.

Marketing must of played a huge role because I only meet the best pax on lyft and the worst for Uber. Austin is like a San Francisco outreach program with all the tech giants having major hubs and many in downtown next to the nightlife. We also have SXSW where pretty much anything that will be something is first introduced here for major media coverage and start off (including Uber,Twitter,etc), so I imagine the marketing power lyft invests in Austin is huge. And I imagine they treat the rest of the marketing like crap around most other places that don't bring in major eyes etc.

I do remember last time I was in a Chicago suburb three years I ordered a lyft and the driver was shocked I did and said he wasn't even expecting the ping to come in at all. I was like damn, what a difference from Austin, but again this was a suburb...for my airport trip back I instantly used Uber not to risk missing my flight, again this was three years ago


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> How much a person is making is their business and not mine. If they are not making enough in their job than get another job or two or three jobs.
> 
> Social contracts are worthless. We live in a nation based on laws that are written out in explicit detail.
> 
> As far as tipping, if an extra amount is required than include it in the price that is advertised because I have no intention of paying one cent more than I am legally required to pay.


The laws are wildly complex and then almost always benefit corporations over individuals. Good luck taking Uber or Lyft to court. As for doing 2-3 different jobs, there are a lot of assumptions built into that remark. Issues could include issues such as disability, education, age and family. Countries that have strong social contracts, such as Scandinavia almost always work better and with less corruption. The poor work harder because they feel that individuals and society value their lives and work. The wealthy still do well while not worrying about the guillotine. One could argue that one reason why this country functioned more cohesively 50 years a go was because of the strength of the social contract coming out of the Great Depression and World War II. If the person gives exceptional service, then tipping can make sense. The lack of tipping tends to reflect more on the person not tipping then the person receiving the tip.



Jay Dean said:


> Where I live in Austin, only the hot women and ultra cool dudes use lyft and the complete cheap bastards use Uber, but I am in a city that makes zero sense to the rest of the country lol or even rest of Texas for that matter.
> 
> My tips have been down on Lyft lately but it's been winter, but in general, I get tipped almost every ride on lyft, hardly ever on Uber.
> 
> ...


To be honest, any tip I receive I think of as a bonus. I judge based on overall ability to get rides and the actual surge money that I get. If Uber is offering surge and Lyft is not (Which is typical in PDX) I just turn off Lyft to send a message. It used to be you could get a good surge easily at the airport or picking up from events. Now it almost always happens. It makes no sense to wait in a line to pick up people at the event center if they are not paying any surge which Uber is. The customers seem about the same to me. The tips may favor Lyft slightly but not enough to offset the special bonuses and surge on Uber.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Nerka said:


> The laws are wildly complex and then almost always benefit corporations over individuals. Good luck taking Uber or Lyft to court. As for doing 2-3 different jobs, there are a lot of assumptions built into that remark. Issues could include issues such as disability, education, age and family. Countries that have strong social contracts, such as Scandinavia almost always work better and with less corruption. The poor work harder because they feel that individuals and society value their lives and work. The wealthy still do well while not worrying about the guillotine. One could argue that one reason why this country functioned more cohesively 50 years a go was because of the strength of the social contract coming out of the Great Depression and World War II. If the person gives exceptional service, then tipping can make sense. The lack of tipping tends to reflect more on the person not tipping then the person receiving the tip.


I don't care how much someone is making or not making. I am not responsible for ensuring that someone especially an independent contractor is getting anything other than what I have agreed to pay them for a given job.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

NoUberIPPRO, I never said anything about tipping a waiter. A tip is a gratuity for a service performed. That is all. It is customary to tip food servers because their salary is subsidized by tips. Would you tip the chef's assistant? How about the dishwasher? The owner? I don't know about you, but my revenue from Lyft is not diminished by their expectation that the customers will make up any difference by tipping.

"
Next time you compare any other service profession to Uber driving you need to look at it more comprehensively and not have blinders on in your analysis. 

Again, if you don't want to tip then don't take an Uber/Lyft. If you don't want to tip a waiter/waitress at a restaurant stay home and eat. There are things called social contracts and one of them is that you should tip for services especially when you know that in the end the Uber/Lyft driver IS making less than minimum wage....much less (and the IRS will back this statement up) "

Next time you want to criticize someone, you should be more accurate in your refutation and not use emotional arguments, i.e. "social contracts", especially when the application is dubious at best.


----------



## Bill Wirth (Jan 1, 2015)

People who claim they get 30% in tips are crazy!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> I know I say this a lot, but your experience =/= everyone's experience. For me personally, i get tipped by over half of my Lyft rides and they usually make up 30% of my earnings.
> 
> Either your area sucks, or you are doing it wrong. I highly doubt it is that a mass amount of tightwads all moved to Lyft so they could be cheap together.


That is impressive 
If you do 10 runs 
50% tip=5 riders 
5 riders tips make 30% of earnings ??
Yesterday I had older crowd trips
One of the better tipping days( not dollar wise)
11 out of 16 tipped .. but tip earnings nothing close to 30%


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Well, that's your opinion and we can all have different experiences (whether true or not), bottom line is: cheap riders aren't looking to tip, they are looking to save money or not walk/take the bus.
> 
> Perhaps your experience is based on old lyft riders who picked the app because it was more driver friendly and was allowed to tip, therefore they tip but the clients they are getting now are just looking to save money (or are cheapskates, like that rich bastard I dropped 50 miles away and left me 5 dollars).


100% correct.. so here's what not to do: accept shared ride requests on any platform that do not include either 75-100% PT, or $12.00 CTB + $3.00 per add pick up. 
Tips then become an afterthought.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

mbd said:


> That is impressive
> If you do 10 runs
> 50% tip=5 riders
> 5 riders tips make 30% of earnings ??
> ...


That's correct.

Last night, for example:

$140.42 for the rides

$49 in tips between app and cash

EDIT: Scratch that, I got a $5 tip on Lyft this morning that I didn't see until now. So $54 in tips, total of $194.42, only 7 out of 16 tipped me (so far, maybe another 1 or 2 tips will come in later?), so actually a little lower than normal on number of tippers, but my percentage of pay via tip remains consistent.


----------



## Nagakatana (Feb 26, 2019)

Bigtimeboo said:


> Lack of tips and reduced rates only make drivers more bitter and I'm sure have made drivers resort to various methods to screw passengers and get extra pay.


I'm one of those drivers that's always looking to get 5 dollars for no shows. I'll hide sometimes if the pax makes me wait. I'll cancel on additional riders during shared rides. Didn't start doing this until hertz took my ford fusion hybrid and gave me a poor fuel economy sonata. Im also bitter because pay per mile was reduced by 18cents and the rental fee was increased from 219 to 241 a week.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> NoUberIPPRO, I never said anything about tipping a waiter. A tip is a gratuity for a service performed. That is all. It is customary to tip food servers because their salary is subsidized by tips. Would you tip the chef's assistant? How about the dishwasher? The owner? I don't know about you, but my revenue from Lyft is not diminished by their expectation that the customers will make up any difference by tipping.
> 
> "
> Next time you compare any other service profession to Uber driving you need to look at it more comprehensively and not have blinders on in your analysis.
> ...


Again, do you think rideshare rates in 2019 is unlike a waiter and is sustainable other than tips to support?

If you are bad at math and regret your comments about not tipping that is one thing, nobody is perfect, but to outright think the rates are justifiable with true maintenance and to not tip your driver unless he/she does something special is ludicrous, and yes I am judging you if that is the case.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't care how much someone is making or not making. I am not responsible for ensuring that someone especially an independent contractor is getting anything other than what I have agreed to pay them for a given job.


Nobody expected you to give a thought of anything considering you steal tax dollars on top of profit.

Btw how much do you steal each year and how much do you profit?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Nobody expected you to give a thought of anything considering you steal tax dollars on top of profit.
> 
> Btw how much do you steal each year and how much do you profit?


Don't steal anything. I follow the tax code, again you have a problem with how businesses are taxed I suggest you take that up with congress.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Don't steel anything. I follow the tax code, again you have a problem with how businesses are taxed I suggest you take that up with congress.


So you are not getting free tax paying money from your deductions is that what you are saying?

Explain to me if making a profit how it is 'not' stealing tax money. Pls


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> So you are not getting free tax paying money from your deductions is that what you are saying?
> 
> Explain to me if making a profit how it is 'not' stealing tax money. Pls


You are only taxed on your net profits not on your gross profits. I don't care if you feel it is steeling, or wrong, or the best thing in the world. That is simply the way the tax code works for businesses. I am happy with it if you are not take it up with your congressperson, that is not my concern.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> You are only taxed on your net profits not on your gross profits. Every business out there deducts that difference from what is taxed. I don't care if you feel it is steeling, or wrong, or the best thing in the world. That is simply the way the tax code works for businesses. I am happy with it if you are not take it up with your congressperson, that is not my concern.


You say you profit yet you deduct taxes, do you feel those deductions are necessary, you do know someone actually pays for those deductions...don't you? Why are you entitled to those deductions using other people's money if you make a profit (as you claim) to me and I think many others would see that as stealing from good people doing right. But..I could be wrong.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> You say you profit yet you deduct taxes, do you feel those deductions are necessary, you do know someone actually pays for those deductions...don't you? Why are you entitled to those deductions using other people's money if you make a profit (as you claim) to me and I think many others would see that as stealing from good people doing right. But..I could be wrong.


Nobody pays for them. I simply pay less taxes, but I still pay taxes. The government assessed my tax at X I pay X that is the end of it. You have yet to show how anyone is paying for that at all.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Nobody pays for them. I simply pay less taxes, but I still pay taxes. The government assessed my tax at X I pay X that is the end of it. You have yet to show how anyone is paying for that at all.


You pay less taxes because others pay for those less taxes, simple as that, stealing and profiting.

You think it is Monopoly game money paying for your deductions?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> You say you profit yet you deduct taxes, do you feel those deductions are necessary, you do know someone actually pays for those deductions...don't you? Why are you entitled to those deductions using other people's money if you make a profit (as you claim) to me and I think many others would see that as stealing from good people doing right. But..I could be wrong.


I think you are alone here. The tax code is what it is, and blaming someone for saying that they profit on one hand, but also claim deductions enough to quote-unquote lose money is pretty foolhardy.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> You pay less taxes because others pay for those less taxes, simple as that, stealing and profiting.


Nobody pays for something that they never had nor were ever entitled to.



AlteredBeast said:


> I think you are alone here. The tax code is what it is, and blaming someone for saying that they profit on one hand, but also claim deductions enough to quote-unquote lose money is pretty foolhardy.


That is the thing I have never said I have lost money I have always reported a profit. He just seems to think that a business should pay taxes on their gross profits and not on their net profits.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> You pay less taxes because others pay for those less taxes, simple as that, stealing and profiting.
> 
> You think it is Monopoly game money paying for your deductions?


Nobody pays more in taxes because someone else pays less. There isn't a number of tax amount that the government budgets for, instead they merely set a spending budget. If taxes were a big pool that they needed to hit a certain number four, Trump and his cronies wouldn't have been able to pass a massive tax cut for the wealthy. Adding 1 trillion dollars to the debt it's a lot more than what Uberfunitis is doing or claiming.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

AlteredBeast said:


> I think you are alone here. The tax code is what it is, and blaming someone for saying that they profit on one hand, but also claim deductions enough to quote-unquote lose money is pretty foolhardy.


It is set in place for those in need for actual deductions not to profit off other people's tax money, as he claimed. Maybe you are like him and take from others, not my idea of being a good person. Especially when those deductions are set in place for a reason, not profit.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> It is set in place for those in need for actual deductions not to profit off other people's tax money, as he claimed. Maybe you are like him and take from others, not my idea of being a good person.


You are welcome to contact your congressperson and work to change the tax code anytime you like. Need has absolutely nothing to do with it though as it currently stands.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> You are welcome to contact your congressperson and work to change the tax code anytime you like.


Who pays for your deductions, answer that is all I ask, since you profit, you have the confidence to answer..don't you?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Who pays for your deductions, answer that is all I ask


I do


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I do


So you get money back and the majority doesn't while you profit? How is that not stealing?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> So you get money back and the majority doesn't while you profit? How is that not stealing?


I never said I got money back, I don't. I pay money in at the end of the year.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I never said I got money back, I don't. I pay money in at the end of the year.


Using deductions when profiting is stealing tax dollars, or do you still feel it is all free money from LaLa land ?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Using deductions when profiting is stealing tax dollars, or do you still feel it is all free money from LaLa land ?


You are entitled to you opinion, take it up with the government. I follow the law, if you don't like the law that is not my concern.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> You are entitled to you opinion, take it up with the government. I follow the law, if you don't like the law that is not my concern.


Just tell me how you don't use tax money from your deductions on top of profit and I will ageee to disagree


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Jay Dean living in a fantasy world where people only take the deductions available to them when they don't "need to" (as defined solely by him) because they are selfishly stealing from others. LOL

I have heard some hot takes in my day, but this is Hot Pocket straight from the microwave.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Just tell me how you don't use tax money from your deductions on top of profit and I will ageee to disagree


You can agree that we disagree or not, I don't care, but I am done with this conversation for now.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

AlteredBeast said:


> Jay Dean living in a fantasy world where people only take the deductions available to them when they don't "need to" (as defined solely by him) because they are selfishly stealing from others. LOL
> 
> I have heard some hot takes in my day, but this is Hot Pocket straight from the microwave.


Do you take welfare also from the government on top of profit? He claims he profits, to steal tax dollars is pathetic, are you saying this is what you do as well?



Uberfunitis said:


> You can agree that we disagree or not, I don't care, but I am done with this conversation for now.


Just tell me who pays for your deductions is all I have ever wanted to know, on top of your profits.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Just tell me who pays for your deductions is all I have ever wanted to know


Nobody. The government makes rules on what it can and cannot collect. Deductions are just adjustments in accordance with the rules. That was not 'revenue' in the first place. It is merely arithmetic. Nobody is stealing from anyone.

*AND WITH THAT. THIS THREAD IS CLOSED. CONVERSATION IS GOING IN CIRCLES. *


----------

